
Tyrus Wong, ‘Bambi’ Artist Thwarted by Racial Bias, Dies at 106 - danso
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/12/30/movies/tyrus-wong-dies-bambi-disney.html
======
agumonkey
Just saw the news, never heard of his name .. his art had, and still has, a
poetry that sings deeply to my mind:

[https://duckduckgo.com/?q=Tyrus+Wong+art&iar=images&iax=1&ia...](https://duckduckgo.com/?q=Tyrus+Wong+art&iar=images&iax=1&ia=images)

------
innocentoldguy
While the characters in Bambi always seemed to have the same "flat" quality to
them that characters had in all the other animated movies Disney made back
then, I always thought the settings and backgrounds in Bambi were amazing and
beautiful. That's where Mr. Wong's talent really stood out for me.

Thank you for adding beauty to the world, Mr. Wong. May you rest in peace.

~~~
cjcenizal
Are you familiar with Eyvind Earle? He created the beautiful backgrounds in
Sleeping Beauty and I have a feeling you'd appreciate his work too.

------
nullnilvoid
So sad. One of the greatest artist of his generation. I did not know that
'Bambi' was created by him. RIP.

~~~
agumonkey
I take solace in the fact he lived over 100 years.

------
jfc
An extraordinary artist. I'm glad he was able to be honored at the Chinese
American Museum before his death.

